# Pulse 22 or 24



## clydern (1/9/18)

Hey guys so I have this question. I just have this feeling that I am not getting the best flavour from my pulse 22 that I can. So what I would like to know is that. How do you guys position your coils in terms of height. I know the notches on the RDA helps with positioning the coil in terms of angle.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/18)

clydern said:


> Hey guys so I have this question. I just have this feeling that I am not getting the best flavour from my pulse 22 that I can. So what I would like to know is that. How do you guys position your coils in terms of height. I know the notches on the RDA helps with positioning the coil in terms of angle.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk




Hi @clydern got a a tip from a vape shop once cut the coil legs at the top end of the drip tip that came with the curve to get the perfect height. Took a quick pic.Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (1/9/18)

Ahhhh. That's actually very smart..I will give it a try and get back to you. Thanks Alot man. I really appreciate it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (1/9/18)

I appreciate the effort you took to take a picture and show me buddy. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/18)

clydern said:


> I appreciate the effort you took to take a picture and show me buddy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Only a pleasure.Let me know how it goes.It works for me you get awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (1/9/18)

I get really good flavour on trinity ice from the pulse 22. Excuse the dirty coil, she ia due for a pit today. 

I aim to be able to see the coil through the airflow holes and have the bottom of the coil in line with the base of the build deck as per images.


----------



## clydern (1/9/18)

Thanks buddy. Got myself some cotton now. Will check out this placement also . To see which is best for me


Roodt said:


> I get really good flavour on trinity ice from the pulse 22. Excuse the dirty coil, she ia due for a pit today.
> 
> I aim to be able to see the coil through the airflow holes and have the bottom of the coil in line with the base of the build deck as per images.
> 
> ...



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodt (1/9/18)

Shot. If you do find perfect placement, let me know, always looking to improve on flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/9/18)

The 22 for me and @Roodt has the coil where i have it, i always line the coil up on any atty so it's lined up with the airflow and getting maximum coverage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

